# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  Increase Time out

## SReza1

سلام. چطور میتونم SQL Time out را در merge Replication زیاد کنم؟ چون خودش میگوید بایستی time out را زیاد کنم؟

----------


## SReza1

> سلام. چطور میتونم SQL Time out را در merge Replication زیاد کنم؟ چون خودش میگوید بایستی time out را زیاد کنم؟


اینم پاسخش. شاید رستگار شویم
برای Replication میتوان user profile ساخت و در این پروفایلها میتوان تنظیمات replication را تغییر دارد. یک سری پروفایل سیستمی است که البته غیر قابل ویرایش و فقط جهت استفاده در حالتهای مختلف replication مثل حالتهایی که شبکه با سرعت پایین دارید میشود استفاده کرد. ولی خودمان هم میتوانیم پروفایل بسازیم.

مسیر دسترسی به پروفایل : 
روی Replication monitor راست کلیک کنید . منوی Agent profile را انتخاب کنید. اونجا بر اساس نوع Replication میتوانید پروفایل های مختلف را ببنید و در صورت نیاز user profile جدید از روی یکی از همین پروفایلها بسازید .
همین!

----------

